# Female Betta with Guppies?



## bcbigbud420

Anyone ever get this combo to work? I have a red/blue female Betta in a 10 gallon and a whole bunch of guppies in a 20 gallon that need new homes. Any suggestions?


----------



## ProudWitch

I've been wondering about doing the same. Female bettas as really pretty and not supposed to be aggressive. I would like to add some to both my guppy tank and my platy tank. I just want to make sure they won't be a problem to each other. How many female bettas can I put together?


----------



## majerah1

Its a test you will have to run yourself to see.Some females are very lax and will do fine,others are hell in carnate lol.ive had females murder males when they didnt like the nests being built or were just plain unhappy with how slow the male was taking to get his act together to spawn.My suggestion is to go ahead and see but watch the tank very closely and have a backup tank ready for the mrs. if and when she decides shes not happy with the situation.


----------



## ProudWitch

I wasn't going to put a male betta with them, just add some female bettas in with my guppies and platies.


----------



## majerah1

Oh yeah,i know that,but some females can be just as,if not more,aggressive as males.


----------



## bcbigbud420

I tried putting 2 in about a month ago, but they were smaller and all my beta did was chased them and try to eat them. I had them floating around in a bag for a good hour or 2 before setting them free. The guppies mom is just a plain guppy, while the dad is a fancy tailed


----------



## NeonShark666

Female Bettas get along fine with almost any small fish. They tend to hang out at the top, usually where the Guppies are. Femaile Bettas are much more active swimmers than the males because they don't have those long fins to carry around.


----------



## bcbigbud420

NeonShark666 said:


> Female Bettas get along fine with almost any small fish. They tend to hang out at the top, usually where the Guppies are. Femaile Bettas are much more active swimmers than the males because they don't have those long fins to carry around.


I was thinking of putting the guppies ( which are only just starting to get color) into the 1.5 gallon and putting the tanks next to each other and see how the Betta reacts for the next couple days


----------



## chipmunk1210

NeonShark666 said:


> Female Bettas get along fine with almost any small fish. QUOTE]
> 
> I have to disagree with this statement. Personal experience has taught me that betta splendens in general(male or female-doesn't matter) do not do very well with other fish. Now with everything there are exceptions to the rule but one must be very diligent in monitoring the situation at all times. I have a betta sorority with 17 females in it at the moment in a 20L. It is working at the moment, but I watch everyday to see if there are any problems and I am ready to remove any that are causing issues. Female bettas can be a whole lot more agressive than most males and will pick a fish to death if not outright kill it so extra care has to be taken with any pairing of betta and other tankmates.
> Example: I just added 2 otocinclus to my sorority yesterday. They are the most docile little algae eating fish. I am having to really monitor them because the bettas were a little too interested in them and were following them around which usually means trouble.
> 
> My recommendation would be to not house your guppies with your betta especially if she has already acted like she wanted to eat them previously.


----------



## ProudWitch

I've decided,after thinking about it and reading the post of members who have female bettas in their tanks, not to add any to mine. Room is not the problem. My guppies and platies each have 55g aquariums. I don't want to add potentially aggressive fish into tanks that have young and adult fish.My granddaughter enjoys watching them grow from fry into adults too much to bring havoc into the 2 fish worlds she has created.


----------



## Nomad

chipmunk1210 said:


> NeonShark666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Female Bettas get along fine with almost any small fish. QUOTE]
> 
> I have to disagree with this statement. Personal experience has taught me that betta splendens in general(male or female-doesn't matter) do not do very well with other fish. Now with everything there are exceptions to the rule but one must be very diligent in monitoring the situation at all times. I have a betta sorority with 17 females in it at the moment in a 20L. It is working at the moment, but I watch everyday to see if there are any problems and I am ready to remove any that are causing issues. Female bettas can be a whole lot more agressive than most males and will pick a fish to death if not outright kill it so extra care has to be taken with any pairing of betta and other tankmates.
> Example: I just added 2 otocinclus to my sorority yesterday. They are the most docile little algae eating fish. I am having to really monitor them because the bettas were a little too interested in them and were following them around which usually means trouble.
> 
> My recommendation would be to not house your guppies with your betta especially if she has already acted like she wanted to eat them previously.
> 
> 
> 
> Seventeen fish in twenty litres? That's the size of the tank I put my male betta in. Wouldn't they all choke on their ammonia on a couple of days?
Click to expand...


----------



## chipmunk1210

Sorry 20 gallon Long tank


----------



## bcbigbud420

Figured I would update this thread as it has been awhile, I have put 2 green cobra males about 1 inch long into the tank after putting in more rocks and fake plants. The Betta has been chasing them for the past hours,but cannot catch them. Seems she will let them be as long as they stay away.


----------



## luananeko

bcbigbud420 said:


> Figured I would update this thread as it has been awhile, I have put 2 green cobra males about 1 inch long into the tank after putting in more rocks and fake plants. The Betta has been chasing them for the past hours,but cannot catch them. Seems she will let them be as long as they stay away.


I'd be very wary of keeping them together... Guppies are not the brightest fish and don't tend to learn to "stay away" from anyone, and female bettas tend to go from one extreme to another at a moments notice. I had a female betta that seemed to ignore my male guppies completely until randomly one day I walked in and caught her actively biting off one of the guppies' tail. Wrote it off as a fluke accident until I caught her doing it again a week later. In between the two attacks she would swim right along side the guppies with zero signs of aggression. If your girl is already actively chasing them, it doesn't bode well. 

Honestly the male bettas seem to be much more predictable in my opinion. They make it clear whether they'll tolerate another fish or not and don't randomly switch. I have a male king betta living alongside 8 male guppies with no issues, and before that I had a male dragonscale betta happily living with the guppies until he passed away from a tumor.


----------



## hanky

I know this is an old thread but here is my setup, I have a 5 gallon with a crowntail male betta and a pair of sunset guppies all get along fine no issues at all, IMO it all depends on the betta I found they can have very different personalities.


----------

